# Données de circulation dans Plans



## jeromedeuf (6 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Juste une petite question: sur quelles données s'appuie Plans concernant la circulation routière?


----------



## r e m y (6 Octobre 2016)

Clique sur le (i) en bas à droite de l'écran de Plans et tout en bas tu devrais voir "Donnees TomTom, autres >"
Clique sur le ">" et ca t'affichera la liste des sociétés alimentant l'application en donnees.


----------



## jeromedeuf (6 Octobre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Clique sur le (i) en bas à droite de l'écran de Plans et tout en bas tu devrais voir "Donnees TomTom, autres >"
> Clique sur le ">" et ca t'affichera la liste des sociétés alimentant l'application en donnees.


On ne pense jamais au "i"… si je comprends bien, pour la France, ce serait ViaMichelin.


----------



## jeromedeuf (6 Octobre 2016)

Pour expliquer ma démarche, je voudrais savoir si Plans est plus, moins ou aussi fiable que Waze en ce qui concerne le trafic.


----------



## Joe_McFray (6 Octobre 2016)

Les données du traffic sont collectées sur chaque iPhone en circulation sur lesquels est activé dans Réglages > confidentialité > services de localisation > services système : itinéraire et circulation.


----------



## pabar (11 Novembre 2016)

J'utilise souvent Plan que je trouve très pertinent même par rapport à Waze, au moins sur Paris.


----------



## djibblondey (23 Avril 2017)

Je trouve Plans plutôt cohérent sur l'info Traffic en effet.

Cependant pour ce qui est des routes c'est une véritable catastrophe : routes manquantes, mauvais sens de circulation, ronds points absent... je signale régulièrement à Apple mais rien ne bouge! À croire qu'ils veulent laisser tomber Plans et qu'on aille chez Waze?


----------

